# Young mix w/ swayback & weak hind legs



## Bee (May 14, 2007)

Hello all.

I have a Golden Retriever/Yellow Lab mix. Holly is 11 months old. She loves to run and swim and play, but in general her hind legs are weak (cannot easily jump in car, crawls onto couch instead of hopping). Sometimes while playing, she seems to get a cramp in a hind leg. She will limp for a short time, then recover and want to resume play. She also seems to be somewhat swayback.

I will be taking her to the vet soon for an evaluation, but I wanted to know if anyone has had experience with this. Any supplement ideas? I am currently adding fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitan to her food.

Thanks!

Bee & Holly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing that comes to mind whenever these symptoms occur is hip displaysia. Xrays of her hips should be taken to determine if she has HD.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello - is she a new addition to your household? Has she had puppies in the past? Sometimes that contributes to swayback especially if the diet isn't good. The weakness could be lack of exercise or possible lymes disease. (tick borne)

Please give a little more information about her - maybe a picture too?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> The first thing that comes to mind whenever these symptoms occur is hip displaysia. Xrays of her hips should be taken to determine if she has HD.


Same thing I was thinking..... Keep us posted after your vet visit...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My first thought is hip dysplasia.... unfortunately


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My thoughts was luxating patella as this is exactly how KayCee was. Well, no sway back, but had to be helped onto the furniture and she could be running and playing and stop up and start limping.I suspect it is either her knees or hips or possibly (and i certainly hope not) both. First knee was done at 16 months, the other 14 months later.

Be sure to let us know what the vet says and I am wishing the best for your Holly girl.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

My first idea is HD. Is the dog in pain? Do you see bunny hopping when at a run? Fingers crossed: we hope is not too serious.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Thank you all for your replies. 

I had never heard of luxating patella before, but I googled it, and there it was -- Holly's symptoms to a tee. She is at the vet getting x-rayed as I write this. The vet diagnosed her simply from feeling her knees, and now is taking pictures to see how bad it is. It sounds like surgery is almost a certainty at this point, but apparently surgery can cure the problem in many cases, which is encouraging.

We are also very lucky to have a top-notch orthopedic surgeon treating her 

Your feedback was soooo helpful! It is so much better to have a clue before going to the vet for such a major diagnosis.

Thanks again!

-- Bee


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

keep us posted!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Like you, i had never heard of luxating patella until KayCee was diagnosed. I had been in total fear as just about 4 years earlier i had lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer, rear leg, that started with a limp that we had thought was arthritis acting up.

That first surgery was not as bad as the 2ed one because there was more damage to the 2ed knee. The first one he had to deepen the groove the knee rides in and tighten the joint. i had to keep her inactive for 4 weeks--tied to sofa leg during the eay, the dresser leg at night. Did have to put dining chairs on the sofa so she wouldn't try to get on it once the paid subsided.

her other knee seemd to just totally go south all at once. This time the tibia crest had to be cut and the tibia torqued and permanent pins put in and also she to to have ACL repair. Also this time she was in a splint for a week. She could not get up at all with tha splint on. I kept her on an old blanket in the livingroom and would drag it outside with her on it, and then get her into a sitting position with both rear legs out front, then hoist her up and used an old christmas table cloth for a sling and help her around in the yard to do her business, then back to the blanket, et her down and drag her back in. This time she had to be restrained for 6 weeks.

She has very sensitive skin and she got bad razor burn both times, but worse was the tape burn when the spllint/ace bandage was removed. The bandage had been taped to her upper leg. I smeared her with aloe vera gel several times a day and when I took her in a week later to get stitches out my vet couldn't believe how "beautiful" (his word) her skin was as it had been a horrible rash just a week before.. Also because she couldn't roll around or get any exercise, I massaged her spine and leg muscles several times a day and boy did she enjoy that. She would just make those pleasure groaning noises and go to sleep. Will post a picture of her taken right after she got home from her 2ed surgery. i know of one other here whose dog had luxatintsurgery and this JPD's jordan. It isn't near as common in large dogs as in toy and small dogs, and unfortunately, large dogs are the ones that tend to "undo' the surgery by being to active to soon because owners get tired of restricting them. once they get to feeling better and they get to running and next thing, there goes the job. KayCee was not allowed to be outside off leash until i got the okay from my vet. If i can be of any help, just let me know. Sandra

PS I also started her on Glucosamine and MSM afger first surgear and SynoviG3 after 2ed surgery. She is still on both--5 years since lat surgery--and i also have her on Knox nutra joint now.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, 3Gs,

The magnitude of all of this is just starting to hit me. The picture and your account is helpful. When I was nine years old, my cat ran under a car and smashed her pelvis. She was confined in a tiny crate, only allowed out for two quick bathroom breaks a day, for 10 weeks. My mom made me provide all of her care (smart Mom). It was sooo difficult. . . Especially at the beginning and the end of it. 

Poor Holly. To go through it once is bad enough, but both knees will have to be done. . . . I need to find out more about her exam and see if they checked her for HD and anything else (he was rushed yesterday, of course). I'm concerned about her body overall. I don't want to sentence her to a life of pain and misery simply because I love her. . . 

3Gs, 
How have KayCee's knees been in the last five years? Does she have any troubles with them? Do you think her knees will be a problem for her again in her older years?

Thanks again to everybody for helping me out with Holly. She's my SweetPea -- and I can tell that you all know how I feel. I'm so glad that I found this forum.

-- Bee


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She runs, twirls, jumps, gets on the furniture. I do think she has a little arthritis now, and this was totally expected due to the gad knees at such a young age. But it doesn't slow her down. And as she is almost 8, arthtis would be in near future, if not now without having had bad knees. I think the joint sups really help and I am glad I started her on them at once insead of waiting til she got older.

By the way, I have told KayCee's story SOOOO many times on so many forums, especially all breed like Dogster and i-dog because LP is pretty common in smaller and toy breeds and many times in theose tiny dogs, both knees are done at the same time. That would not work with our big dogs. So many have never heard of LP and are in a panic, but once they know how great their dog will be afterwards feel much better. Is usually a couple more come and tell about their little pom or chi that had the surgery.

Keep us totally informed on everything, and as i said, if I can be of any help at all, just let me know.


----------

